# C-Model finally finished.



## scrubbinrims (Jan 11, 2015)

This bike I picked up at last April's Copake really fought me and represents the most time and effort I have into detailing.
From replacing spokes, scraping baked/caked grease from the rims with a credit card, straightening a couple of fender braces, rolling the fenders, rebuilding hubs and cranks, working out tank dents, chrome clean up, etc..., etc... this bike needed a lot of work and it was disassembled for many months as I focused on individual components.
I knew when I bought it the fender tips had been repainted as the lines were not factory straight and had thick brush strokes.  
Thankfully that was the only repaint on it.
My plan was just to remove the repaint and expose the original layer, but that didn't go well so I decided to selectively strip the ivory chevrons entirely and redo them following the original paint template as best I could with primer and vintageschwinn single stage enamel (that was is a pretty close match).
Originally had a 9 hole rack, but I came across the aerocycle style in OP which I greatly prefer and correct for a (year's and earlier) C-model, actually one of my favorite racks of any manufacturer.
It is still a little greasy and not 100% original, but I finally finished it around 2 am yesterday and I am pleased overall and it rolls effortlessly.
Thanks Paul G. for reaching a price we both could live with.
Chris


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd like to be the first to say  very very nice!  I love *BLACK* bikes.


----------



## larock65 (Jan 11, 2015)

Awesome Bike! Looks great!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 11, 2015)

Did you save the original 9 hole out of curiosity
Very nice bike


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 12, 2015)

That's a real beauty Chris. There's a local guy here that has one in pieces in the same color as yours, even the black wheels with pinstripe, but will not part with it. I'm really going to work on him this year to try and give it up. Rob.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 12, 2015)

Great job Chris.  I too like the black ones.


----------



## RJWess (Jan 12, 2015)

Bike looks great. Interesting lock on the fork. Is it a Wise lock?


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 12, 2015)

Looks great! I wish those racks were not so hard to find because I would like one as well.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 12, 2015)

Well done Chris we know how much swet equity goes into a bike like this.


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 12, 2015)

That's a great looking bike. Nicely done!


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello, Just curious...what year is this?


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Where the ivory and the black merge makes me a new fan of this type of bike.


----------



## bike (Jan 12, 2015)

Thank you Chris 

I was glad to have owned it, and glad you bought it! WIN -WIN!

Looks Great!
-pg


----------



## bike (Jan 12, 2015)

El Hefe Grande said:


> Hello, Just curious...what year is this?



2015


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 12, 2015)

bike said:


> 2015




Literally LOL,  But seriously, that's a great bike, it stopped me in my tracks when I first saw it in the goat pasture.


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jan 12, 2015)

bike said:


> 2015




Aaahhhhh   What year is this Bike???


----------



## Boris (Jan 12, 2015)

bike said:


> 2015




When fed a straight line on a silver platter, what's a guy to do?
Great job on the bike Chris!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 12, 2015)

Good job Chris!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the comments guys.
Good eye on the bike lock which is a neat piece that I picked up earlier in the year and had just been sitting in my parts cabinet...it was black so I slapped it on.  
It is not a Wise and works by thrusting a spike in the spokes, not by pivot.  
Made in USA, but I cannot get to it now and will answer and take a better pic in a few days when I get back into town.
As to year of this bike, I don't know exactly other than it is a later c model.
What year was the 9 hole rack used on c models?
My tank does not have a switch, horn is in the tank, and no fender conduit hole, so having a torpedo should help date it as well.
Chris


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 12, 2015)

Great job man!!! You did a hecka of a job.... 10+


----------



## Two Wheeler (Oct 5, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> That's a real beauty Chris. There's a local guy here that has one in pieces in the same color as yours, even the black wheels with pinstripe, but will not part with it. I'm really going to work on him this year to try and give it up. Rob.




Is the bike you are talking about still around?


----------

